

The Blind Man Who Taught Himself to See (2011) - bjhoops1
http://www.mensjournal.com/magazine/print-view/the-blind-man-who-taught-himself-to-see-20120504

======
ColinWright
Submitted and discussed at length many times - here's just one:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2284007](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2284007)

They're all fairly old, so if you have something new to add you'll have to do
it here. If you value HN wisdom at all, it might be worth reading previous
discussions.

